# October lottery from world-pharma.org  3 x 10ml sustainbolic! Free!



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2010)

Dear members, lets start lottery again!

its total easy...

every member just need to tell number from 1-1000.

every member who will make order in OCTOBER can tell 3 numbers.

PRIZE IS:

3 X 10ML *SUSTAINBOLIC - SUSTANON*  FDA APPROVED VIAL!

Asia Pharma Pharmaceuticals LTD - Thai FDA Asia Pharma Products check

*Thai FDA Asia Pharma Products check*

 At the moment Asia Pharma has 9 products registered in Thailand and couple of extra products will be registered very soon.

Thai FDA has a web-page where anybody can check whether a specific product is actually registered or not. You can check all Asia Pharma registered products at the following web address:

http://www2.fda.moph.go.th/consumer/drug/dcenter.asp

To check simply enter one of Asia Pharma product brand name into the first box and click enter (Cypiobolic, Decabolic, Durobolic, Enantbolic, Oxyanabolic, Stanobolic, Propiobolic, Tamoxol or Sustabolic).

Stanobolic Injection and Oxanabolic tablets will be registered very soon.

BEST-REGARDS

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Caretaker (Oct 7, 2010)

138
I also just received the free clomid from the Mr O contest. Thanks.


----------



## fray5 (Oct 7, 2010)

619 .. thanks for putting on the contests WP!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2010)

Dear Caretaker, nice you got it, so its 6-8 days? Fast deliver again.

best-regards

Wp


----------



## Caretaker (Oct 7, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear Caretaker, nice you got it, so its 6-8 days? Fast deliver again.
> 
> best-regards
> 
> Wp


 Actually 11 days, but quick enough. When the others received their`s, I assumed mine was lost.


----------



## The Foundation (Oct 7, 2010)

701


----------



## MDR (Oct 7, 2010)

500-and I got my Clomid, too.  Thanks for the contests, WP.


----------



## OGLiftr (Oct 7, 2010)

375


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 7, 2010)

501 take that MDR.
hope i win


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2010)

Dear members, don't forget...all who will make order with our shop in October,can add 3 more numbers!

best-regards

WP


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 7, 2010)

*227*

227


----------



## Krys (Oct 7, 2010)

*758*

758


----------



## Testonut (Oct 7, 2010)

667


----------



## Marat (Oct 7, 2010)

756


----------



## BigBoiH (Oct 7, 2010)

386


----------



## Life (Oct 7, 2010)

496


----------



## Del1964 (Oct 7, 2010)

12


----------



## ufc69 (Oct 7, 2010)

666


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 7, 2010)

326


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 7, 2010)

187


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 7, 2010)

454


----------



## Tim1985 (Oct 7, 2010)

420


----------



## paolo584 (Oct 7, 2010)

639


----------



## blazeftp (Oct 7, 2010)

1000


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 7, 2010)

*Hope this works*

144


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 7, 2010)

222


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 7, 2010)

can i play?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2010)

Dear OrbitNutrition, since you are sponsor,we can mail you 2 vials FREE as a gift.
and yes you can also play. 

best-regards

Wp


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 8, 2010)

777


----------



## martialartsman (Oct 8, 2010)

152


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 8, 2010)

Please all refs your friends to ironmagazineforums


----------



## MMAWannabe (Oct 8, 2010)

287


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 8, 2010)

361


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 8, 2010)

699


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 10, 2010)

refs your friends to forum here.


----------



## 85toy4run (Oct 11, 2010)

872


----------



## unclem (Oct 11, 2010)

334


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 11, 2010)

383


----------



## Parallel (Oct 11, 2010)

491


----------



## ddeal1 (Oct 11, 2010)

*lottery*

428


----------



## cbohning (Oct 12, 2010)

853


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 12, 2010)

all  are welcome.


----------



## tnaugles (Oct 12, 2010)

561


----------



## coloradohardcore (Oct 12, 2010)

847


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 12, 2010)

*118*

118


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 13, 2010)

Guys, everybody who will order in October,can put 3 more numbers for lottery!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 13, 2010)

69


----------



## coolazice (Oct 15, 2010)

212


----------



## roastchicken (Oct 15, 2010)

247


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 15, 2010)

369


----------



## White (Oct 15, 2010)

650


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)

Who won me


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 15, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear OrbitNutrition, since you are sponsor,we can mail you 2 vials FREE as a gift.
> and yes you can also play.
> 
> best-regards
> ...


Thanks WP.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 16, 2010)

14 days out.
Welcome OrbitNutrition


----------



## WFC2010 (Oct 16, 2010)

259

350

460

680


----------



## brahmabull (Oct 16, 2010)

950


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 20, 2010)

10 days left!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 20, 2010)

I wanna play

699


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 20, 2010)

413


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 20, 2010)

229


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 20, 2010)

Very glad to see WP is offering these lotteries. You guys have NO idea have incredible the line is.


----------



## dirtybku (Oct 20, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Very glad to see WP is offering these lotteries. You guys have NO idea have incredible the line is.


You Line is no 9

world-pharma.org site is OFF 
.Net SqlClient Data Provider error '80131904' 
A network-related or instance-specific error  occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was  not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is  correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections.  (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection  to SQL Server) 
/inc/ipban/public.inc, line 9


----------



## njc (Oct 20, 2010)

630


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 22, 2010)

9 days out guys.
lottery still open.
our shop will be back soon on NEW server.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 22, 2010)

dirtybku said:


> You Line is no 9
> 
> world-pharma.org site is OFF
> .Net SqlClient Data Provider error '80131904'
> ...


 I don't get what your sayin


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 22, 2010)

657


----------



## dirtybku (Oct 23, 2010)

666


----------



## cccurrent (Oct 23, 2010)

is world pharma org down?


----------



## cccurrent (Oct 23, 2010)

233


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 24, 2010)

5 more days,
shop is back.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 24, 2010)

SHOP IS BACK! YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## Emyr (Oct 25, 2010)

192


----------



## REXORE (Oct 25, 2010)

13


----------



## gear.n.up (Oct 25, 2010)

111


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2010)

630


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 26, 2010)

*118*

118


----------



## markus.square (Oct 26, 2010)

33


----------



## njc (Oct 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> 630


 

Pick again


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 27, 2010)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Viciony (Oct 27, 2010)

900


----------



## Spunout (Oct 27, 2010)

I love you WP!!! 669 Woo woo!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 27, 2010)

013


----------



## Stoner1 (Oct 27, 2010)

3


----------



## ATyler (Oct 27, 2010)

227


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 29, 2010)

530


----------



## Jaycolsoh (Oct 29, 2010)

19


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 29, 2010)

3 more days!
with today weekend offer orders,you can add 3 more numbers in lottery guys!

best-regards

wp


----------



## shy (Oct 29, 2010)

431


----------



## BigBoiH (Oct 31, 2010)

386


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 31, 2010)

701


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 31, 2010)

Tomorrow we will tell the number!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 31, 2010)

Dear Dark Geared God, all wait,not only you!


----------



## clutton101 (Oct 31, 2010)

116


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 31, 2010)

Dear members, lottery is over, this time lucky number is 1000!!

lets see who is most close to 1000 and who is a lucky member!

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 31, 2010)

Dear blazeftp, we see you hit right number and you are lucky winner!

please go to our shop,register and make order is 3 vials sustainbolic and send us order key here over pm so we know its your order of october lottery win from iron-m!

Congratulation.

best-regards

wp


----------



## martialartsman (Nov 1, 2010)

i want to win. Could do with some good fortune.


----------

